# Da La Stampa: adolescenti



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2007)

31/8/2007 (8:10) - 
*LA MENTE ADOLESCENTE* 
*Generazione ombelico - da Edipo a Narciso*
*




*
*Un universo che è difficile comprendere ma facile fraintendere. L’intervento dello psichiatra Pietropolli Charmet che apre oggi il festival di Sarzana*
GUSTAVO PIETROPOLLI CHARMET
Questa generazione di adolescenti è silenziosa. Non si ode il clamore delle sue utopie, né giunge agli orecchi degli adulti l'urlo di protesta, né la contestazione contro tutto. La cronaca nera si ostina a dare la caccia a singoli episodi che coinvolgono gruppi di adolescenti in gesta violente, ma lo sforzo di generalizzarne il significato non è credibile. Nel frattempo si infittiscono le inchieste e le ricerche; le generazioni precedenti di adolescenti non erano state tanto ascoltate. Eppure cosa stia effettivamente succedendo nel mondo giovanile non è facilmente comprensibile e la sua opacità facilita la denigrazione da parte del mondo adulto.

Una sonda che può forse contribuire a illuminare il nuovo modo di attraversare l'adolescenza di questa generazione può essere quella che scandaglia la loro relazione con la creatività e la distruttività. Abbandonare le illusioni e i grandi privilegi dell'infanzia attuale non è facile. *I ragazzi debbono fare uno sforzo particolare per creare nuove relazioni che garantiscano lo strepitoso successo ottenuto in famiglia da bambini.* *Nel contempo debbono esercitare una certa violenza su se stessi e il mondo familiare per riuscire a trasformare il bambino-figlio in adolescente-soggetto sociale e sessuato*. Nel contesto attuale il processo di separazione dall'infanzia non ha più i connotati della contestazione e del conflitto fra le due generazioni, né in famiglia, né a scuola, né nelle piazze. La convivenza pacifica fra adulti e giovani si prolunga nel tempo e la famiglia diventa «lunga», cioè capace di contenere i figli oltre i trenta anni. Non è più lottando contro l'autorità del padre o l'ansia della madre che i ragazzi conquistano il sentimento del proprio valore. Il «conflitto edipico», come lo definivano un tempo gli psicoanalisti anticipando una percezione sociale diffusa, si è molto attenuato. I ragazzi di oggi non pensano che per conquistare la propria libertà e identità si debba «uccidere simbolicamente il padre» e mettersi al riparo dalle lusinghe materne andando a dormire nel sacco a pelo in soffitta.

L'attuale generazione di adolescenti è cresciuta all'interno di un modello educativo che li sospinge a cercare nella propria mente e nel proprio corpo il valore e la bellezza, non nel conflitto sociale o familiare. Nella società del «narcisismo», «liquida» e globalizzata, i ragazzi avvertono che nulla ostacola il tentativo di porre la costruzione autonoma e creativa di se stessi al centro del proprio interesse e della fatica di crescere. Ciò favorisce l'accensione di una forte vocazione espressiva e comunicativa finalizzata alla ricerca della propria «vera» e «profonda» identità.

Poiché si tratta di far emergere dalla profondità della propria mente il vero desiderio, il progetto autentico, l'amore sincero, la scelta personale, i ragazzi ricorrono a canali espressivi spesso diversi dalla parola. Suonano strumenti, dipingono i muri, danzano in gruppo, trascorrono tempi illimitati nella comunicazione virtuale senza corpo, spudorata e illusoria, producono immagini e le trasmettono agli abitanti della Terra lungo le autostrade informatiche, scrivono diari segreti, costruiscono blog: insomma cercano di esprimere contenuti personali utilizzando i più disparati canali comunicativi.

La finalità è però narcisistica, non relazionale; nel gruppo e nella comunità cercano se stessi, non la relazione. *Tentano di diventare famosi e visibili al fine di capire quanto valgono e chi sono veramente. Ciò autorizza a ipotizzare che Narciso abbia ampiamente sostituito Edipo, e che gli attuali adolescenti coltivino più la bellezza della propria persona che la conquista del potere e la destituzione dei dittatori. I loro comportamenti distruttivi sono perciò meno rumorosi e visibili. Avvengono prevalentemente nella loro mente e all'interno delle relazioni di gruppo e di coppia. È nella loro mente che le istituzioni degli adulti vengono abbattute dalla denigrazione narcisistica e finiscono travolte da un'ondata di noia ingovernabile.* La vecchia scuola, la politica, l'organizzazione sociale non suscitano passioni; spesso i ragazzi sbadigliano, ma non sono arrabbiati, sono annoiati. *La vita di gruppo è molto diversa da quella condotta dalle generazioni passate. Si incontrano per essere, non per fare*. Le relazioni di coppia sono cambiate; maschi e femmine hanno rivisto radicalmente il contratto che li unisce. Questa è la prima generazione che applica radicalmente le pari opportunità. Ciò significa che l'ampio repertorio di tradizioni, miti e riti delle generazioni precedenti è stato silenziosamente distrutto da questa generazione di adolescenti. Sembra che non abbiano nulla di nuovo da proporre; in realtà potrebbe darsi che avessero trasformato il loro mondo molto di più di quanto siano riuscite a fare le rumorosissime generazioni precedenti, specie quella dei loro genitori che tanto si vanta di aver fatto molteplici rivoluzioni.

*Ogni generazione di adolescente crea i propri miti e valori e cerca di distruggere ciò che rischia di ostacolare la realizzazione dei propri nuovi obiettivi. Questa generazione, anche grazie alle nuove tecnologie e possibilità di comunicazione a distanza, sembra orientata ad ampliare e legittimare il valore del Sé attraverso intense attività espressive*. Ciò comporta una radicale attività di ridefinizione dell'importanza dei valori e delle istituzioni che dominavano il campo nella generazione precedente. Gli adulti che interagiscono con i nuovi adolescenti rimangono spesso incerti sul valore etico delle loro imprese. Genitori e docenti non sono ancora abituati a condividere l'importanza del narcisismo nella crescita della persona. Ciò rende complesse le relazioni educative: agli adulti sembra che un certo tasso di etica masochistica sia inevitabile. I nuovi adolescenti pensano di essere stati educati a credere che la realizzazione del vero sé sia la principale questione etica e che una falsa sottomissione sarebbe disobbedire alla mamma e al papà.


http://www.lastampa.it/redazione/cmsSezioni/cultura/200708articoli/25279girata.asp


----------



## Old Addos (1 Settembre 2007)

*Forze nuove*

Il mio primogenito - 17 anni ad ottobre - è a Loreto a vedere il Papa ; spero che si ravveda strada facendo , conto molto su di lui ( ed anche sugli altri due ).


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Settembre 2007)

*?*



Addos ha detto:


> Il mio primogenito - 17 anni ad ottobre - è a Loreto a vedere il Papa ; spero che si ravveda strada facendo , conto molto su di lui ( ed anche sugli altri due ).


Credi che sia anche lui mosso dal desiderio narcisistico di visibilità per autodefinirsi?


----------



## Old Addos (1 Settembre 2007)

*No*

No , della visibilità non gliene importa nulla , è fin troppo autodefinito ; spero che crescendo capisca che esiste anche il prossimo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Settembre 2007)

*...*



Addos ha detto:


> No , della visibilità non gliene importa nulla , è fin troppo autodefinito ; spero che crescendo capisca che esiste anche il prossimo.


Credo che lo abbia già capito se è andato a Loreto ...


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Settembre 2007)

*addos*



Addos ha detto:


> No , della visibilità non gliene importa nulla , è fin troppo autodefinito ; spero che crescendo capisca che esiste anche il prossimo.


 
come la spiegheresti a tuo figlio questa firma che io stessa non capisco?


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Settembre 2007)

*Persa*

Tutta colpa della tivu'. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






tutte le spaccherei ..tutte...e prima ancora a quel genitore che le ha acquistate  

	
	
		
		
	


	
























  e prima ancora il coinquilino che MI scelsi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2007)

*Prima*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Tutta colpa della tivu'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A chi decide quale mesaggio veicolare attraverso quel mezzo...e attraverso i centri commerciali ...la diffusione di uno stile di vita...


----------



## Nobody (4 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che lo abbia già capito se è andato a Loreto ...


Tu dici? A me non sembra così automatico.


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tu dici? A me non sembra così automatico.


nemmeno a me.


----------



## Old Addos (4 Settembre 2007)

*per Miciolidia*

Ti riferisci alla tua firma , credo , non alla mia ;

parli come badi , non è nè un' ingiunzione nè un' esortazione , è una constatazione ; accusi qualcuno di non sapere badare - a se stesso o agli altri - mettendo in risalto un difetto ( le carenze lessicali ) per fare capire che ti riferisci ad un altro ;

è quello che in artiglieria si chiama falso scopo , mirare al campanile affinchè il colpo di cannone colpisca la casetta che sta ai suoi piedi.


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Settembre 2007)

Addos ha detto:


> Ti riferisci alla tua firma , credo , non alla mia ;
> 
> parli come badi , non è nè un' ingiunzione nè un' esortazione , è una constatazione ; accusi qualcuno di non sapere badare - a se stesso o agli altri - mettendo in risalto un difetto ( le carenze lessicali ) per fare capire che ti riferisci ad un altro ;
> 
> è quello che in artiglieria si chiama falso scopo , mirare al campanile affinchè il colpo di cannone colpisca la casetta che sta ai suoi piedi.


 
Mi riferivo alla tua firma non alla mia che è di Toto'.


----------



## Old Addos (5 Settembre 2007)

*per Miciolidia*

Significa che tutti siamo disposti a sacrificare o a cedere qualcosa che . . . . . . . . . . . . . non è nostro !


----------

